# GBAtemp's Christmas Cheer Competition - WIN A DSTT



## shaunj66 (Dec 24, 2007)

*GBAtemp's Christmas Cheer Competition*
Win 1 of 20 TopToy DS slot-1 cards + pak




It's that time of the year again! And this year we've got a special Holiday treat for our members, we have *20 TopToy DS slot-1 card kits* to give away (yes 20!) in our *GBAtemp Christmas Cheer competition!*




*Competition:*

To be in with a chance to win 1 of the 20 DSTT kits we're asking our members to do this:
Submit a GRAPHIC in a reply to this thread. This can be almost anything; be it a photo, drawing, a digital drawing etc... The only rules are: it needs to be GBAtemp related (or have some kind of reference to GBAtemp in it, simply to ensure you didn't just steal the image from another source/website) and to be Christmas/winter holiday themed. For example; a Holiday greeting like a photo of yourself indoors, outdoors, with or without family and/or friends, you could be celebrating Christmas traditionally or the GBAtemp way! Be creative! You'll have a better chance at winning the more the graphic puts a smile on our faces!
*Rules:*
One Entry per person, forum account required, open to all member groups.
You must post your entry in this competition thread and clearly indicate that it is your entry.
Please use the thumbs /thumbs tag for images that are wider than the thread's page.
Entries should be in standard web graphic form (JPG, GIF, PNG etc.). No Flash/Shockwave please.
Entries should not require the installation of additional software.
Entries must not include any illegal, pornographic or offensive material. Entries that are unsuitable will be removed.
The competition ends January 1st 2008 at midday (GMT).
*Prizes:*
There will be 20 individual winners.
*1st place Prizes (1 to each of the first 10 winners):*
5x DSTT (white) + Rumble Pak (white) + GBA exp. pak (navy) + Micro SD USB card reader
5x DSTT (white) + Rumble Pak (white) + GBA exp. pak (white) + Micro SD USB card reader
*2nd place Prizes (1 to each of the last 10 winners):*
10x DSTT (white) + Micro SD USB card reader
The 10 best entries will win one of the 1st prizes, the last 10 best entries will receieve one of the 2nd place prizes. For 1st place winners, expansion pak colours will be issued on a random basis.
Prizes will be shipped free to most countries.
*Judging:*
Judging will be conducted by the Staff.
The winning entries will be announced some time after the competition closes on January 1st 2008, no set date as all the staff need to cast their votes internally and it's difficult when we're all from different time zones.
Staff's decision is final.
*ENTRY INFORMATION:*
Please upload your image to an online host and post it as a reply in this thread using the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tags so staff can clearly see entries. Do not just supply a URL.
Please keep unrelated chatter to a minimum within this thread.
Many thanks to the NDSTT Team for supplying us with the prizes! You can buy the DSTT and expansion paks from our recommended affiliate GameYeeeah! Remember to use the code 'www.gbatemp.net' (remove the apostrophes) for 3% off.




Good luck and have fun! Remember the competition is only open for a short time so please don't hesitate to enter.

Merry Christmas to all our members from the entire GBAtemp Staff Team! We hope you have a fantastic Christmas and a Happy New Year!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







The GBAtemp Christmas Cheer competition thread


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## Costello (Dec 24, 2007)

Let's not forget! Many thanks to Shaun for assembling the flash kits, labelling them, packing them, etc. !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merry Christmas to all my fellow GBAtempers! 
Enjoy this little competition!


----------



## Flacktack (Dec 24, 2007)

I don't really understand. We have to make a picture or something that involves Christmas AND GBAtemp?


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 24, 2007)

Can my submission be a .exe file? (wont require an install)


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Flacktack @ Dec 24 2007 said:


> I don't really understand. We have to make a picture or something that involves Christmas AND GBAtemp?
> 
> Just think of it as something like a seasonal greeting card... But can be whatever you want as long as it's got some kind of connection to GBAtemp and is holiday themed.
> 
> ...


No sorry.. Graphics only (see the rules).


----------



## Flacktack (Dec 24, 2007)

Also, first place gets ALL 20 of those?


----------



## JPH (Dec 24, 2007)

Resubmitting!


----------



## Upas (Dec 24, 2007)

Can we enter more than one image?


----------



## JPH (Dec 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Upas @ Dec 24 2007 said:


> Can we enter more than one image?
> 
> 
> QUOTEOne Entry per person, forum account required, open to all member groups.



...no you cannot.

Fellers, read the rules and things before posting questions.


----------



## crumpster (Dec 24, 2007)

Here is my newborn son!


----------



## MaHe (Dec 24, 2007)

I've already made something, but will enter on the 31st ... maybe I get a sudden change of heart?


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Dec 24, 2007)

OK, here's my attempt:




I know, it's not exactly a piece of art, but it's the idea that counts, right?


----------



## Banger (Dec 24, 2007)

@crumpster: Looks like he already might have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now to think of an entry for the competition.


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 24, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH @ Dec 24 2007 said:


> Fellers, read the rules and things before posting questions.


can i submit a dangerous virus embedded in a jpg file

Just kidding, I'm working on my entry right now!
...might need to make a trip to the beach though...


----------



## Upas (Dec 24, 2007)

Oops, sorry. I should have read more carefully x_x

Now I have to really think of something good... I can't just submit 10 things and hope one wins.


----------



## Osaka (Dec 24, 2007)

Ah... I'm not very good at art. I'll see if there is anything I can come up with though :x


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Osaka @ Dec 24 2007 said:


> Ah... I'm not very good at art. I'll see if there is anything I can come up with though :x


Well it doesn't have to be a drawing... It can be a photo of almost anything... Be creative!


----------



## Jackreyes (Dec 24, 2007)

I'll post mine on Boxing day, maybe, I have a few ideas...

Is there a maximum size to it?


----------



## 123noob321 (Dec 24, 2007)

hehe i had been working on this anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love you guys, i drew it myself!

this is my official entry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: if you look closely there is a toptoy in the stocking lol


----------



## Flacktack (Dec 24, 2007)

If we team up with someone, could we split the prize?


----------



## Primworm (Dec 24, 2007)

I say simple is the best way to do it, so here is my entry.







Merry Christmas GBATemp!!


----------



## shadowhunter09 (Dec 24, 2007)

are we allowed to do a picture with microsoft paint or anything??? i'm still a little bit confused


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Jackreyes @ Dec 24 2007 said:


> Is there a maximum size to it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can make it in whatever way you want, MSPaint, Photoshop, camera, scanner anything... As long as the final result is a standard image.


----------



## Doggy124 (Dec 24, 2007)

Using Photoshop+Colors


----------



## Ahshanul (Dec 24, 2007)

THIS  IS MY ENTRY: 





MERRY XMAS GBATEMP

I CHANGED THINGS AROUND I THOUGH THE FIRST ONE WASN'T ALLOW SOOO HERE IT GOES !!


----------



## modshroom128 (Dec 24, 2007)

my entry:





prize now.


----------



## Ahshanul (Dec 24, 2007)

Doggy124 ur 1 sooo cool


----------



## modshroom128 (Dec 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Ahshanul @ Dec 24 2007 said:


> HOW DO I PUT A IMAGE ON MY PC ONTO THE FORUM PLZ HELP!!!!!


grabs popcorn


----------



## djnaff (Dec 24, 2007)

happy xmas


----------



## Tjharwin (Dec 24, 2007)

I need to think of an idea, and quick!


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Ahshanul @ Dec 24 2007 said:


> HOW DO I PUT A IMAGE ON MY PC ONTO THE FORUM PLZ HELP!!!!!


Use a free image host such as ImageShack or ImageBin


----------



## T-hug (Dec 24, 2007)

Good luck everyone and just a quick hint for ideas; on the wiki page, all the previous competetion entries are listed, along with the winners, so it may help you guys out that are wondering what to do for this competetion to check them out.
This was one of the winning entries of the 'How much do you love GBAtemp' competition by stutte:




It was also my personal favourite, along with the legendary GBAtemp song by tshu!
Note: Graphics only for this comp.


----------



## Costello (Dec 24, 2007)

*Please note that the THEME of the competition is NOT GBAtemp, it is Christmas. The fact that you need to include something related to GBAtemp in your graphic is for us to make sure that you haven't simply stolen the picture/drawing from another source (google images...)*
Thanks, and enjoy your Christmas Eve, everyone!


----------



## _Mazza_ (Dec 24, 2007)

My Entry





Shoddy and a bit cheap looking? Maybe.

My Photoshop skills aren't what they used to be but it's the Christmas spirit that counts


----------



## redact (Dec 24, 2007)

you said free shippind to most places, doees this include australia if not whats an estimate of price to perth wa (in AUD plz)


----------



## cracker (Dec 24, 2007)

Here's my attempt. Hope you guys like it.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 24, 2007)

QUOTE(mercluke @ Dec 24 2007 said:


> you said free shippind to most places, doees this include australia if not whats an estimate of price to perth wa (in AUD plz)


It will be free to almost any country (including Australia). 

Unless you live somewhere like Antarctica you needn't worry.


----------



## science (Dec 24, 2007)

Here is my entry. This took me a long time to do (all morning since I got up) because I'm awful with photoshop and was having difficulties with ideas for the second head (all the other administrates had not so easy to 'shop avatars) so I really hope this is good enough! Merry Christmas GBAtemp!


----------



## _Mazza_ (Dec 24, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Dec 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mercluke @ Dec 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > you said free shippind to most places, doees this include australia if not whats an estimate of price to perth wa (in AUD plz)
> ...



yeah about that ermmmm...........

I kid I kid!


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 24, 2007)

My entry, our very own sandman


----------



## flamesmaster (Dec 24, 2007)

Heres my attempt. 




The gbatemp christmas tree angel.

Merry christmas everyone!


----------



## Tjharwin (Dec 24, 2007)

Here's mine.






Hope you like it.


----------



## HipN (Dec 24, 2007)

My horrible attempt


----------



## BannedEpisode (Dec 24, 2007)

Hello everyone, I'm really excited about this contest. Coincidentally I already had made a stupid little e-card that I was going to post that I made on MS paint so I was pleasantly surprised when I saw this. Its so awesome that this website is run by such kind hearted people who are willing to spend money on their users, very rare these days for small sites.

Anyway heres the cheer pic. Yes thats me under the copied and pasted images. Its not very good but I like it. Thanks for considering it!


----------



## Agjsdfd (Dec 24, 2007)

The best I could do. My entry pic. Never was good at art....


----------



## Quiche_on_a_leas (Dec 24, 2007)

Here is my entry:




(Took like an hour to render >.


----------



## jergens (Dec 24, 2007)

This took me quite awhile to crop all those images... hopefully it pays off  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merry Christmas everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And GBAtemp, keep staying awesome!


----------



## _Mazza_ (Dec 24, 2007)

QUOTE(BannedEpisode @ Dec 24 2007 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm really excited about this contest. Coincidentally I already had made a stupid little e-card that I was going to post that I made on MS paint so I was pleasantly surprised when I saw this. Its so awesome that this website is run by such kind hearted people who are willing to spend money on their users, very rare these days for *small* sites.
> 
> Anyway heres the cheer pic. Yes thats me under the copied and pasted images. Its not very good but I like it. Thanks for considering it!Â



Small! I'll have you know this is one of the largest, most brilliantly gigantuous in size websites for info on Nintendo Handhelds that used to temporarily host roms


----------



## ShadowXP (Dec 24, 2007)

MERRY CHRISTMAS GBATEMP


----------



## ZPE (Dec 24, 2007)

Lol! Small site? I wish it was for this contest! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great looking entries but I know a few uber people are hanging around until the last few dying moments before the deadline hits!


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 24, 2007)

QUOTE(tsimehC @ Dec 24 2007 said:


> Great looking entries but I know a few uber people are hanging around until the last few dying moments before the deadline hits!


Yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know I wont win in temp compos (I never do because I suck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but I enter anyway cause its fun.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Dec 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(tsimehC @ Dec 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Great looking entries but I know a few uber people are hanging around until the last few dying moments before the deadline hits!
> ...


You don't have to have l33t photoshop skills to enter. If you have a camera just use a bit of creativity... We want to see unique entries, not just the normal photoshopped stuff...


----------



## spinal_cord (Dec 24, 2007)

[ img]http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/7075/backupba8.jpg[/img ]

changed, see later post.

Merry xmas gbamptempers!.


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 24, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Dec 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Dec 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(tsimehC @ Dec 24 2007 said:
> ...


I'm bad at creativity in general, which is why I asked if I could submit an exe, cuz im good with dem numberz an shit. I already submitted my entry an I dont think I'm gonna get more creative than that


----------



## asuri (Dec 24, 2007)

heres mine


----------



## HipN (Dec 24, 2007)

QUOTE(spinal_cord @ Dec 24 2007 said:


> Merry xmas gbamptempers!.


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 24, 2007)

Don't let lack of art skills deter you from putting something together.
Charm counts big time with this here judge! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..and dont' forget, there's *20 prizes!* Saddle up, mah babies!


----------



## bobrules (Dec 24, 2007)

Did it all with paint. I hope you guys enjoy this silent night picture by me. Merry Christmas and Season greetings to everyone.


Edit: This is my entry.( Just wanted to be sure.)


----------



## Timo710 (Dec 24, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Dec 24 2007 said:


> Don't let lack of art skills deter you from putting something together.
> Charm counts big time with this here judge!
> 
> 
> ...


Let me try to win your HRTH wit mah entreh:


----------



## tamzarian (Dec 24, 2007)

Maybe I will redo it later.


----------



## 123noob321 (Dec 24, 2007)

my drawing came from the


----------



## golden (Dec 24, 2007)

Are we allowed to have an original made up song lyrics accompany the picture entry?


----------



## flamesmaster (Dec 24, 2007)

QUOTE(123noob321 @ Dec 24 2007 said:


> my drawing came from the


----------



## cory1492 (Dec 24, 2007)

Inspired by certain folks over the last year who find xx rom a number of days before it's on store shelves and start a b&m (gripe and moan) campaign because xx flashcard will not run it... for the hard working devs and their families, not to mention some kicks 'n giggles too.

Merry Holidays everyone


----------



## striding (Dec 24, 2007)

Heres my quick entry merry christmas GBAtempers


----------



## Spikey (Dec 24, 2007)

Here's my entry. Not entirely happy with it but it'll have to do not having access to my own computer. Currently in Phoenix and since that's where Shinji is, Mikki and I met with him yesterday. Photo is from yesterday and placed our Mii pictures on our heads, and of course placed a lagman Santa in the sky with his GH3. Hope I get a prize. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Really need a new cart since my R4 failed...

Good luck to all others participating, and have a Merry Christmas (and a Happy Holidays).


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 24, 2007)

QUOTE(tamzarian @ Dec 24 2007 said:


> That's my entry
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entries will be disqualified if there isn't a shred of GBAtemp in 'em.
Just thought I'd let you know. There's time to rectify it if you like.

PS. The rules for this contest aren't particularly confusing, but you do have to read 'em.


----------



## Rizsparky (Dec 24, 2007)

This is my entry :    ALL HAIL HYPNOTEMP






PM dont kepp looking at it you may get hypnotised


----------



## hakdizzle (Dec 24, 2007)

My ENTRY:






HAPPY HOLIDAYS


----------



## Ahshanul (Dec 24, 2007)

I WISH I CAN DO THE GRAPHIC LIKE EVERY1 ELSE

MY ENTRY:


----------



## 123noob321 (Dec 24, 2007)

QUOTE(flamesmaster @ Dec 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(123noob321 @ Dec 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > my drawing came from the


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Dec 24, 2007)

MERRY XMAS EVN THO IM A MUSLIM!!!!

OH ye tihs is Santa's Grog like mthrnite said grognog.


----------



## BannedEpisode (Dec 24, 2007)

Lol I have to say Im discouraged, these are all way better then mine. Oh well its the thought that counts.


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Masta_mind257 @ Dec 24 2007 said:


> MERRY XMAS EVN THO IM A MUSLIM!!!!


Lol, Grognog ^^^


----------



## Satangel (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## Railgun (Dec 24, 2007)

Thats my entry, hope u like it


----------



## azotyp (Dec 24, 2007)

This is my submission to the contes, eaven if I wont win nothing, I hope that it will make somebody laught


----------



## joshua.garcia (Dec 24, 2007)

can you use photoshop?


----------



## virulous (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!


----------



## James B. (Dec 24, 2007)

Heehee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I love you guys.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 24, 2007)

I'll get something in later on tonight or sometime before the deadline.


----------



## imbored (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## Satangel (Dec 24, 2007)

QUOTE(joshua.garcia @ Dec 24 2007 said:


> can you use photoshop?



Offcourse.


----------



## cubin' (Dec 24, 2007)

Wowwww you guys are so awesome. So many flashcarts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and toptoy is awesome from what I've heard!

MERRY CHRISTMAS GBATEMPZ


----------



## qal (Dec 24, 2007)

heres my entry


----------



## Hit (Dec 24, 2007)

This is a sad picture of santa clause


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 24, 2007)

Here is my cheer
its a bit too big so i put it in a spoilerbox








I went through the Tempers pics and made a simple collage.
Not too original but its the thought that counts right?

EDIT: shaun costello and thug are all in it nao
I think i have almost all of the staff...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Also put in last years and this years gbatemp christmas trees


----------



## tomqman (Dec 24, 2007)

heres my entry sorry about size but its easer to read


----------



## Conaire (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## aZnXrAvEr (Dec 24, 2007)

here's my entry:


----------



## blizeH (Dec 24, 2007)

A couple of the lolcat ones were really good, bbut not very 'Christmassy' at all which I thought was the main idea ;(


----------



## jincongz (Dec 24, 2007)

Here's my feeble attempt:





And yes, my sister IS really screaming for a flashcart...

Skin at: http://www.ndsthemes.com/themes/details/f11fe8f833
Might take a while before it's approved thou.

P.S. Can my sister enter her own? (yes, the same sister)


----------



## Cermage (Dec 24, 2007)

hmm 
*pulls out terragen* 

Is it okay just to paste the logo/ text of gbatemp into it? because i know what i want to do xD and its will be christmas.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 24, 2007)

i are not very good photoshopper


----------



## dryo (Dec 24, 2007)

Here`s my my entry,hope you guys like it,merry christmas and have a really productive New Year,Keep up the good work.


----------



## DjoeN (Dec 24, 2007)

Hmmz, righ i think i will not enter this competition, cause i already got a ttdds as review sample for a dutch site.
It would not be fair to enter this.

Merry Christmas to all and that the best entrys will win one.


----------



## Fakie! (Dec 24, 2007)

OK heres my entry:





I drew it myself and painting took me forever, but i'ts okay I guess

OH, AND MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL!


----------



## joshua.garcia (Dec 24, 2007)

how do u upload pics?


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 24, 2007)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Dec 24 2007 said:


> i are not very good photoshopper


happycat


----------



## Opium (Dec 24, 2007)

There are some good entries already, I wish you all the best of luck! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Creativity and effort get a big plus in my books. Photoshop is fine but don't think you have to use it to do any good, some of the best stuff can be done by simply taking a photo of the right scene.

Merry Christmas everyone!

(oh and my DSTT review should be coming sometime before the 27th)

*If you need somewhere to upload a picture to try xs.to 
Simply select your image and click upload. That's it!*


----------



## HipN (Dec 24, 2007)

After seeing all the entries... I lost.


----------



## chewy! (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice Fakie!  Here's my entry...




Full view is 1680x1050

Merry HoHo everyone!!!

//edit  -  Re-up entry w/ a few touch-ups


----------



## noobygamer (Dec 24, 2007)

Heres my shot at this:




LoL took a bit of time, used some putty I found too make the hat and stuff, and found the dog thingy(also on the floor lol) 
Hopefully this will be a "Weiner!" ... haha.. horrible >.>


----------



## joshua.garcia (Dec 24, 2007)

HOpe u like my entry. To see larger please click on it. Its masterchiefs body with gbatemps head.


----------



## Spiderduff (Dec 24, 2007)

Here's My Entry! Thanks guys!


----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 24, 2007)

Ok my entry, 

Edit: Re-did it.


----------



## Markuf (Dec 24, 2007)

My entry:


----------



## FrEEz902 (Dec 25, 2007)

INTERESTING.... I'll post one up on Thursday


----------



## necroment (Dec 25, 2007)

Teh leet postcard! Me be winner, i tell ya !!!
Plz, oh mighty gbatemp, let me win the contest... or else!


----------



## falcon64z8 (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Dec 24 2007 said:


> Here's my entry. Not entirely happy with it but it'll have to do not having access to my own computer. Currently in Phoenix and since that's where Shinji is, Mikki and I met with him yesterday. Photo is from yesterday and placed our Mii pictures on our heads, and of course placed a lagman Santa in the sky with his GH3. Hope I get a prize.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yea looking at the background reminded me of AZ, cause you know I live here.  Were you guys at desert ridge or az mills or tempe market place?


----------



## OSW (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE(virulous @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> Merry CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!Â



OMFG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that cracked me up badly.

will start working on my entry now i guess.


----------



## Deadmon (Dec 25, 2007)

Here's mine, modified a pillow my sis and I made a longg time ago


----------



## Pundan (Dec 25, 2007)

Tried to make an old-fashioned "lacque sigil" (spelling?).


----------



## Guzzie (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas guys!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 25, 2007)

Here is my entry it is made in GIF format





my epic masterpiece .... 5400 hours in MS Paint

its animated and its about 300 k so let it load :-)


----------



## superrob (Dec 25, 2007)

My entry


----------



## Cermage (Dec 25, 2007)

Lets try this =D


----------



## T-hug (Dec 25, 2007)

Guys posting big ass pictures please use thumb /thumb tags to avoid stretching the page all over the place!!


----------



## Lancer (Dec 25, 2007)

Random shit I made.

Wish me luck!


----------



## W hat (Dec 25, 2007)

click for original size and more readable text. It hurt very much to write that much 1337 in one sitting.


----------



## dnte (Dec 25, 2007)

Here's my contest entry  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












I want a slot 1


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 25, 2007)

Here's mine.  One of the few hand drawn ones.






Here's hope!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Editz:  I really need a Top Toy!  Hope I get top 10 or at least win one.


----------



## LanceSF (Dec 25, 2007)

My entry. I love ASCII.


----------



## ZPE (Dec 25, 2007)

Finally finished mine after working on it on and off.






8 GBAs = The traditional eight reindeers. DS? Any guesses?


----------



## darquarma (Dec 25, 2007)

Here's my entry. 
Merry Christmas to all of you!


----------



## Sanoblue (Dec 25, 2007)

workin on one hope its ready b4 this is over


----------



## ZPE (Dec 25, 2007)

Lol! darquarma, your one's hilarious!


----------



## darquarma (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE(tsimehC @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> Lol! darquarma, your one's hilarious!



Haha thanks, mate. I spent quite some time on it. Merry Christmas!


----------



## euphemism (Dec 25, 2007)

Mine. Is. Almost. Done. Hand. Cramps.....


----------



## ersatz100 (Dec 25, 2007)

here is my go at it...






happy holidays all!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bigger image


----------



## gweedyj (Dec 25, 2007)

might as well give it a shot. sorry it looks crappy im not really talented artisticly and i made it in paint lmao.


----------



## ooh44 (Dec 25, 2007)

Here is my entry.
painted by PS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









hopes every get a big gift this christmas/new year. (also me)


----------



## rhyguy (Dec 25, 2007)

actually, its really bad, so i'll make a new one l8r


----------



## redact (Dec 25, 2007)

heres my entry:




Extra notes
1. that "angel" ontop of the tree is actually a santa doll that was violated with a knife 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. i didnt cover my face cause that was my main idea that was just just to meet the criteria (the real idea is the christmas tree - its christmassish aint it) and also i chose to cover my face coz there might be 90 year old perverts out there pretending to like children's toys
[joke] didn't want to mention but costello that sig is a bit strange i mean an old man that spends all his time teaching a ten y/o how to play with his "_wand_"[/joke]
hope i win!, plz let me win oh mighty ones my sc broke and i want a micro sd reader too


----------



## Foie (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE(falcon64z8 @ Dec 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Dec 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my entry. Not entirely happy with it but it'll have to do not having access to my own computer. Currently in Phoenix and since that's where Shinji is, Mikki and I met with him yesterday. Photo is from yesterday and placed our Mii pictures on our heads, and of course placed a lagman Santa in the sky with his GH3. Hope I get a prize.
> ...



What is that white stuff in the background?  It looks like snow, but it can't be...  Not in Arizona...


----------



## trinest (Dec 25, 2007)

Me Entery;




Merry Xmas Guys!


----------



## ateam (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE(cracker @ Dec 24 2007 said:


> Here's my attempt. Hope you guys like it.Â



How hiliarous... I'm watching this movie on TBS right now!  Good thing for the 24 hour marathon.

Merry Christmas to all!
Buon Natale a tutti!
Feliz Navidad a todos!


----------



## Riku Akiyama (Dec 25, 2007)

Ok guys! Here is my entry!




Merry Christmas To all!
And to All a Good Night!!

PS- I Don't have a Scanner so I took that with my Digi cam!


----------



## iisdev (Dec 25, 2007)

Happy holidays everyone!

Here's my entry:


----------



## Renegade_R (Dec 25, 2007)

I may revise it later...


----------



## Jayenkai (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Cermage (Dec 25, 2007)

Updated Entry =D click the link to see it. 




http://goooglebot.deviantart.com/art/Best-...istmas-72923971

Where would you rather be? xD


----------



## Extreme Coder (Dec 25, 2007)

Man, some of the entries are very creative, I doubt I can get anything.
But I will try just for the fun..

Oh well, Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Dec 25, 2007)

I took some photos of my decorated almost hand-made christmas tree.
Here is my entry :






Full size 1024X768:
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh165/s...mas_contest.jpg

Close ups:
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh165/s...est_closeup.jpg
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh165/s...st_closeup2.jpg
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh165/s...st_closeup3.jpg
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh165/s...st_closeup4.jpg

Merry Christmas Gbatempers with more gaming and health!


----------



## maxpowersin (Dec 25, 2007)

Damm!! So many good entries. Mine feels lame of seeing all these. Oh.. Wellll  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Hope I win


----------



## OSW (Dec 25, 2007)

Equipment: 
Black Pen
Red Pen
Orange Pen (didn't know i had one lol)
Silver Pen (for special occasions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Lots of GBAtemp Spirit
A steady hand
An old cheap camera

Mission:
Accomplished






not exactly rubbing off my hand easily now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merry Christmas, hope everyone is happy (or if otherwise, that they can turn to their second home - the temp)


----------



## Pitto (Dec 25, 2007)

Hello, 
I don't post that often but read gbatemp site everyday.
Here's my christmas greetings card made specially for the competition (its made with Aura software). I put it on picasaweb, as i dont know how to get the image here. Maybe somebody can do it for me?

http://picasaweb.google.nl/pietjedien/Gbat...788195575326238


Merry Christmas.


edit from staff:


----------



## Seger (Dec 25, 2007)

Things you might not notice.

1. Thats one big fish! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. That the candle has been burning for aproximatly 13 minutes, you can see that on the melted wax. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. Do you see the cat, didnt see the rule but everybody else use them, so i guess its mandatory to have atleast one kitten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4. Can you see that the tablecloth is messed up because my feets are on the table.
5. The temp is dirty from the inside of the chimney.
6. In the christmas tree, the lights are reflected in the balls.
7. This is NOT a black and white photo, its merely made in piant.... yes paint, I know!!! WOW!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



8. The coincident that im surfing on gbatemp.net on my  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  exactly when the temp shows up in my fireplace. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



9. The temp is really lucky, you can tell that im inches away from starting a fire. Phu
10. Lots and lots of more small things.
11. Happy Christmas and a Happy New Year!!!


----------



## PhenX (Dec 25, 2007)

Although I don't think I will win anything.. Merry Christmas to all of you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*lol* Just seen this is my 1st post here


----------



## SirDrake (Dec 25, 2007)

I just got a bit of spare time on this xmas day and put this together 







Merry Christmas,

SirDrake


----------



## Kirby102 (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE(SirDrake @ Dec 26 2007 said:


> I just got a bit of spare time on this xmas day and put this together
> 
> -snip-
> 
> ...



OMFG!! I HAD THAT EXACT... IDEA.... I spent 1 hour on this just HOPING that someone wouldnt have taken it...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




omg... now I'm going to get owned for having copied someone's idea....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well here it is:





Merry Xmas and a happy new year.


----------



## silverspoon (Dec 25, 2007)

Here is my Entry:






Merry Christmas to everyone and wish you a Happy New Year.


----------



## D-Trogh (Dec 25, 2007)

W0W.. What a competition?!
I saw this topic yesterday (24th) when there were like 5 pages..
Now there are 11 pages and some really nice entries!
As soon as I get home, I'll make something too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope I'll do better XD


----------



## ghaxaq (Dec 25, 2007)

This is my competition graphic. After a few hours I finished it finally. Hope you like it!!






In case the image does not show


----------



## TaeK (Dec 25, 2007)

Kinda had it rushed at the end (with the background)






p.s. I want a gbatemp mascot plushie

EDIT: added a proper background now that i got some turkey in me.


----------



## linnusx5 (Dec 25, 2007)

here's my entry...






=]


----------



## Spikey (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Foie @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(falcon64z8 @ Dec 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Dec 24 2007 said:
> ...


It's not real snow, but it is snow alright. To get in with the spirit they made a snow pile, so it's fake cause it's man made. I threw snowballs too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a snowball in my hand, if you can make it it, and moments later I threw it at the camera. Not the smartest thing for me to do  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , but I did it. Had some fun that day. Played Happy Birthday song for Shinji using Daigasso Band Brothers even though his birthday wasn't until the next day (yesterday).

Anyways, Merry Christmas everyone!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope everyone gets everything they wanted and maybe even a little extra.


----------



## Giangsta (Dec 25, 2007)

Here's my entry:

I hope this isn't too rude for anyones taste






If anyone doesn't get the joke. PLEASE don't ask  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




feel free to remove this if its out of line


----------



## kitekun (Dec 25, 2007)

Here is my entry to the competition:






Also available on Deviant Art.


----------



## KeitaroBaka (Dec 25, 2007)

Finaly i finished it !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's my entry.






Hope you like it ! (and that I win a DSTT !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Merry Christmas you all !


----------



## HopOnRocks (Dec 25, 2007)

Here is my entry:









Merry Christmas everyone! And a Happy New Year!


EDIT: Can someone please let me know if this image is working or not. I'm not used to Photobucket, but on my side it appears to be fine.


----------



## JustinTense (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Rytram (Dec 25, 2007)

Due to my ISP, I Have problems seeing some of the entries... If this has been done, I'm sorry. Anyway, Here ya' go.




Make sure 'ya full size it too, so you can see all the text.


----------



## ackers (Dec 25, 2007)

holy crap there's some really good entries. i'm gonna have to come up with something good!


----------



## Extreme Coder (Dec 25, 2007)

I edited it, link to the post with new version:

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=696...=210&p=914601&#


----------



## C4isBad (Dec 25, 2007)

Here's my entry.


----------



## vladislaus (Dec 25, 2007)

Heres my entry:






This is my attempt at it, though not to good D:. Heh hope i have a chance, get something new for my


----------



## orogastus (Dec 25, 2007)

My try.

Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## janitormane (Dec 25, 2007)

Happy Holidays everyone!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really wouldn't mind some goodies in my New Year stocking!
My Entry:





(I can take out the "gbatemp guy" if you want, as I didn't create him)





I hope I didn't break my keyboard, still putting it back together.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wish me Luck  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: I made gbatemp.com as I didn't have the letters to make .net.  If that's an issue I put .net with photo-paint, but I am fond of  the first as it was hellish to make. I don't think my keyboard deserves to endure such torture in vain!


----------



## Extreme Coder (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE(janitormane @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> Happy Holidays everyone!Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very nice and creative! With entries of this level, I will never make it to the 20th place even 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I do hope I win something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

BTW, are you arabian? i noticed the arabic letters on your keyboard.
I'm Egyptian, and untill last year, I lived most of my life in Saudi Arabia. Sadly I moved to Egypt :/


----------



## TaeK (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice try janitormane. Only problem is...

It's GBAtemp dot net.... not dot com...


----------



## m|kk| (Dec 25, 2007)

Here's my entry


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 25, 2007)

umm why is my tree on fire lol


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 25, 2007)

nooo ban mikkis entry i like BM's tree better


----------



## test84 (Dec 25, 2007)

Please accept this as my entry and ignore the last ones.





*Note that I added Stars, sparkles and Holly instead of old pacman's cherry*


----------



## Harsky (Dec 25, 2007)

I had this idea... but then I realised that my santa hat got taken last year by a relative... so... yeah. My impression of GBAtemp guy. Merry Christmas GBAtempers.


----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 25, 2007)

I re made mine.
Go to page 8 to see it.


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE(awdofgum @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> I re made mine.
> Go to page 8 to see it.



Same here, Its the final version and I won't make any changes to it now.
I'm somewhere near awdofgum's post


----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(awdofgum @ Dec 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I re made mine.
> ...



xcalibur's is on page 6.


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> who are the judges?
> 
> 
> QUOTE*Judging:*
> ...



*contemplates own navel*


----------



## Extreme Coder (Dec 25, 2007)

BTW mthrnite, 
do you accept bribes through PayPal?


----------



## Katalyst (Dec 25, 2007)

*EDIT*: Please notice this notice that I'm clearly indicating that this is my entry for the contest and consequently, your noticing will be noted.


----------



## qwarts (Dec 25, 2007)

Hey everyone, here is my participation for in the contest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













btw, for the people who haven't seen it: the first letters of all the lines together make "GBATEMP" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. The picture was removed from the previous server in some strange way, so here it is again, I hope it will stay online this time...


----------



## Sanoblue (Dec 25, 2007)

REMOVED AND REPOSTED ON PAGE 20
DELETE THIS POST FOR CLEANING


----------



## TaeK (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE(TaeK @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> Kinda had it rushed at the end (with the background)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Updated


----------



## MadBob (Dec 25, 2007)

BTW this IS my entry.


----------



## Daidojih (Dec 25, 2007)

Sorry if this idea has already been done... and I know its crap - I don't really have any time to do a proper job of this but wanted to provide an 'lol' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
Its a concept job and your welcome to use the same idea and just polish it up if you want. Enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 clickly to view full size
Totally random lol


----------



## tetsuya (Dec 25, 2007)

Heres my sad attempt at a gif


----------



## booyahaha (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE(sanoblue @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> Hope everyone likes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since you're looking for a comment..
http://news.zdnet.co.uk/itmanagement/0,100...39273376,00.htm


----------



## mister x (Dec 26, 2007)

here is my entry. I hope my hardwork  paysoff!!!


----------



## spinal_cord (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm changing mine, just a little. I think this will remind people of that age-old [irritating] question.






This is now my official entry, I'm not planning on changing it.


----------



## snaik (Dec 26, 2007)

Here is my picture, Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year everyone. This is my entry, good luck everyone.


----------



## AFO (Dec 26, 2007)

here's my entry, win or not, happy holidays and a happy 2008 everyone!


----------



## opnr2000 (Dec 26, 2007)

This is my Entry! 
Good luck all and happy holidays!


----------



## hankchill (Dec 26, 2007)

Here is my entry. 100% original 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








--Henry


----------



## Pulse (Dec 26, 2007)

it hurt!!! send me a TopToyDS to ease the pain


----------



## phantastic91 (Dec 26, 2007)

dam the flash makes it hard to see the words and pictures on the paper =[  







merry christmas!!!!!!!

ps: notice how i used a dog instead of those $!%!$# kittens


----------



## badboy101391 (Dec 26, 2007)

Here Is My Entry Hope Yah Like Had To Go Buy A Scanner For this Lol


----------



## Verocity (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur @ Dec 24 2007 said:


> Here is my cheer
> its a bit too big so i put it in a spoilerbox
> 
> 
> ...











I love some of these entries.

I'll be working on mine...


----------



## cpm (Dec 26, 2007)

-Bah, Humbug!


----------



## Opium (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> Here is my cheer
> its a bit too big so i put it in a spoilerbox
> 
> 
> ...



I'm in there twice in two different photos. Sweet.........bribe judges much? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There are some fantastic entries so far, some very talented people being creative with their Christmas cheer. Keep it up!


----------



## deathspawn99 (Dec 26, 2007)

url is http://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=logocompgs0.jpg







unsure of imageshack so if it shows up double ill edit!


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE(phantastic91 @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> dam the flash makes it hard to see the words and pictures on the paper =[
> 
> 
> merry christmas!!!!!!!
> ...


lol you made your sibllings do your dirty work


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 26, 2007)

this is such a great contest i love it !


----------



## ghaxaq (Dec 26, 2007)

There have been like 110 entries if I counted well and I have a winning chance of 20.2% .


----------



## Extreme Coder (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE(ghaxaq @ Dec 26 2007 said:


> There have been like 110 entries if I counted well and I have a winning chance of 20.2% .


Well, there is still about 5 more days untill it finishes, and I'm sure we will see a lot more entries by then. And I think most people leave the best for the last 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, I'm not giving the compo much thought(it's very unlikely I will get anything) If I win, then I will be very happy, but if I don't then well,  I won't cry in a corner (wait, maybe I will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## OSW (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Dec 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(phantastic91 @ Dec 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > dam the flash makes it hard to see the words and pictures on the paper =[
> ...



haha good work.

This competition is growin massive and there has been many great entries. It could be one of the best comps yet.


----------



## Cermage (Dec 26, 2007)

it has a really good prize to respond to the amount people entering. well i like the way this comp is set out. 1 TTDS each to the last 10, 1 TTDS each to the first 10. im beginning to doubt my own work now =\.


----------



## ubersk8kid (Dec 26, 2007)

I cant think of an idea anywhere close to as good as these. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope I can think of something before the contest is over


----------



## JPH (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 24 2007 said:


> Here is my entry it is made in GIF format
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, love this one better than the first one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










(Some people may have skipped past this, as it was edited - wanted to bump it yo)


----------



## Kirby102 (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh wow... I just noticed that the other 10 goes to the *last 10 winners*... I thought it was 1st 10 winners, then 11-20... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Boy was I wrong...

Good work on the entries for everyone!


----------



## ShadowStitch (Dec 26, 2007)

My Entry in the GBAtemp Christmas Cheer Competition:



(Click for Bigger)

_This is my entry: I'm sure you can see,
how I asked dear old Santa for a DSTT.
Unfortunately due to some sad oversight,
Santa passed by my apartment last night!
I don't understand; was it something he saw?
My lack of a chimney? Some other faux pas?

It doesn't make sense. I did all that I should:
I baked him some cookies, I've tried to be good.
By ten P.M. sharp I was sleeping in bed, 
as visions of homebrew apps danced in my head.
I prepared for his coming every way that I ought,
but Santa still snubbed me - I didn't get squat!

Now it's the day after, he's home at the pole,
and I didn't get presents or even some coal.
Then what to my wandering eyes should appear,
But this GBAtemp competition right here!
So here's hoping I win some Post-Christmas-day cheer,
and if I don't? Well then, there's always next year..._


----------



## Hit (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE(C4isBad @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> Here's my entry.


If you fully created that your self your a damn good artist


----------



## light_kun (Dec 26, 2007)

Here's my entry, one of the very few hand drawn and colored!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I feel proud of myself, I worked really hard on it.  Everyone have a great Charlie Brown Christmas and New Years!

Linus's blanket is under the Christmas tree...uhh the branch!


----------



## modshroom128 (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE(sanoblue @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> Hope everyone likes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


furry = wrong


----------



## HardDisk (Dec 26, 2007)

Might as well post my entry


----------



## laminaatplaat (Dec 26, 2007)

*During the proces of making this real life hrth smilie no stars or golden-christmastree-balls where harmed.
*The photos in this picture are 100% photoshop free.
*hrth ®
* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ®
*the tree in this picture is dead, so maybe.. lsfw








merry christmas!!!


----------



## Spikey (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> Here is my cheer
> its a bit too big so i put it in a spoilerbox
> 
> 
> ...


You, sir, are a liar. You put in last years tree BUT NOT this years tree. You put in BM's tree which is different. To keep with the tradition you should use the REAL this year's tree instead of the fake one. You can find that one in this thread.


----------



## WB3000 (Dec 26, 2007)

WB3000's Contest Entry:






I just had to do something with a trumpet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's supposed to be the trumpet is projecting 'Merry Christmas GBAtemp.net'.
(Taped on a flyswatter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Extreme Coder (Dec 26, 2007)

I did some edits to my entry, here it is now:





Hope you like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Tell me what do you think.


----------



## Seger (Dec 26, 2007)

Doesnt the rules say you cant send in more than 1 entry...
Doesnt that mean you cant change anything and put it in again?
Dont know about you but I dont approve that kind of foul play..
Merry Christmas y'all


----------



## enarky (Dec 26, 2007)

Saw this big piece of snow on the roadside last night and decided to write "MERRY CHRISTMAS GBATEMP" in approximately 4 meter large letters into it. Well, the GBATEMP didn't come out too well, light was quite dark and my cellphones poictures look like crap... but with a little bit of fantasy you can at least ake out the B and the A. I wonder what the people who drive by today are thinking about it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









EDIT: "This is my entry" (rule #2).


----------



## xJonny (Dec 26, 2007)

Here's mine, it took ages, so don't laughs. Santa gets presents too, you know


----------



## shadowhunter09 (Dec 26, 2007)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL GBAtemp members!!!


----------



## Satangel (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE(xJonny @ Dec 26 2007 said:


> Here's mine, it took ages, so don't laughs. Santa gets presents too, you know




LOL


----------



## D-Trogh (Dec 26, 2007)

Ok, here is my entry..


			
				Entry said:
			
		

> Takes some time to load
> 
> Some other notes from the author:
> - This was not my first idea.
> ...



*[D-Trogh]*


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Kirby102 @ Dec 26 2007 said:


> Oh wow... I just noticed that the other 10 goes to the *last 10 winners*... I thought it was 1st 10 winners, then 11-20...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kikike (Dec 26, 2007)

Merry Christmas to every GBAtemper!


----------



## Costello (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Dec 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Kirby102 @ Dec 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh wow... I just noticed that the other 10 goes to the *last 10 winners*... I thought it was 1st 10 winners, then 11-20...
> ...


Confusing but yeah, the top 20 entries authors will get a prize.
1-10 will get DSTT+rumble+gbapak+usb reader.
11-20 will get DSTT+usb reader.

There are some pretty good entries! Keep it up guys!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 26, 2007)

this is the best gbatemp contest evvvvvvvver !


----------



## Costello (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 26 2007 said:


> this is the best gbatemp contest evvvvvvvver !


glad you like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I like your entry... it made me smile!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 26, 2007)

the only thing that will beat this contest is if you give away hot naked asian hookers


----------



## JPH (Dec 26, 2007)

Resubmitting..._again_


----------



## GamerzInc (Dec 26, 2007)

Merry Christmas everyone.

Edit: This is mine. (sorry rule #2)


----------



## psykopat (Dec 27, 2007)

so.. here is my entry. A tribute for this marvellous website !





sorry, a little bit wider to be displayed directly.. click on it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merry christmas again to all the Gbatempers, hope the year 2008 will be even more better !


----------



## redact (Dec 27, 2007)

@costello, didnt want to insult your mighty ava but it was just asking for it after how much of a piece of shit ending to a series the 7th book was


----------



## warbird (Dec 27, 2007)

Hmm, Ive noticed that most of the entires so far has much more with gbatemp to do, than christmas/winter...  Got a very nice pic of my kid sister and one of my moms horses wearing a santa hat. maybe I should use that and make something


----------



## redact (Dec 27, 2007)

QUOTE(warbird @ Dec 27 2007 said:


> Hmm, Ive noticed that most of the entires so far has much more with gbatemp to do, than christmas/winter...Â Got a very nice pic of my kid sister and one of my moms horses wearing a santa hat. maybe I should use that and make something


mine's christmassish:
_link_


----------



## GamerzInc (Dec 27, 2007)

lol, as is mine.  Look at all the frickin presents in the background.


----------



## Riku Akiyama (Dec 27, 2007)

QUOTE(warbird @ Dec 27 2007 said:


> Hmm, Ive noticed that most of the entires so far has much more with gbatemp to do, than christmas/winter...Â Got a very nice pic of my kid sister and one of my moms horses wearing a santa hat. maybe I should use that and make something


Hello?....Santa in a Bag...Page 10...


----------



## No Name Trowa Barton (Dec 27, 2007)

this is my entry.


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 27, 2007)

Here is my entry, using only Paint. (The only art program I know how to use) This idea just popped up in my mind while I was taking a shower, or I wouldn't have enter this comp.


----------



## jincongz (Dec 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Seger @ Dec 26 2007 said:


> Doesnt the rules say you cant send in more than 1 entry...
> Doesnt that mean you cant change anything and put it in again?
> Dont know about you but I dont approve that kind of foul play..
> Merry Christmas y'all


Right on... I wish that too. Only problem, anyone can re-up with the same link, so noone can't tell. If only costello has a 1TB hard drive, maybe he can download all the entries as they are posted.


----------



## Sonknuck (Dec 27, 2007)

Here's my entry, the photos were taken before I heard of the contest, so I'm not really sure why she's doing this. LOL


----------



## neonix (Dec 27, 2007)

QUOTE(jincongz @ Dec 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Seger @ Dec 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Doesnt the rules say you cant send in more than 1 entry...
> ...


It wouldn't take a 1TB drive for that, the entries in this thread altogether probably isn't over 25mb.

If it's a problem, the rules should simply require the image to be uploaded to imageshack or another host that doesn't allow you to replace the url with another image.


----------



## chewy! (Dec 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Seger @ Dec 26 2007 said:


> Doesnt the rules say you cant send in more than 1 entry...
> Doesnt that mean you cant change anything and put it in again?
> Dont know about you but I dont approve that kind of foul play..
> Merry Christmas y'all




That's how I read it too, but I guess as long as you don't change it too much it's okay.  Haven't read anything from TPTB that say otherwise.  Of course you get into a gray area as to how much is too much.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So what's is the final say?  Is it okay to re-up a different/adjusted entry as long as you're still only submitting one by the deadline?  There's a thing or two I'd change on mine, but don't want to bend the rules either.


Anyway, I'm still very much enjoying all the great entries.  Thanks for all the great holiday cheer!!


----------



## WeaponXxX (Dec 27, 2007)

Great Entries so far to everybody! I just got done with my poem .... hope I can animate it before the deadline!!!


----------



## neonix (Dec 27, 2007)

ok, finally finished my entry, a buhmillion hours in photoshop


----------



## Little (Dec 27, 2007)

Darn it, I wasn't on holiday right now (and away from the bulk of my wardrobe), I'd take a picture of myself in my GBATemp Tshirt and female santa costume =(


----------



## Extreme Coder (Dec 27, 2007)

QUOTE(jincongz @ Dec 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Seger @ Dec 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Doesnt the rules say you cant send in more than 1 entry...
> ...




The rules say that the deadline is 1 January.

What does it differ if I make an entry now, put it in the topic and modify it before the deadline, or make an entry without putting it here, and keep modifying it untill before the deadline?


----------



## JPH (Dec 27, 2007)

Shaunj66 told me on IRC to "Go for It" when I asked if I can resubmit my entry.

So, fellers, edit until you get it perfect.
But again, your current submission on January 1st is final


----------



## Tigro (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey, people.. I suggest a little change in the rules. One person can upload one entry - that's good. But doesn't it look strange for you, when a person registered today or yesterday submits his entry..? I don't accuse anyone, but that's not a problem to create, for example, 6 accounts and submit a graphic from each. Changing the rules by adding a point "Only members registered to 24-December 2007 can participate" would make the contest more fair, because then it would be really 1 entry per person - now, it's not a problem to submit more than 1 entry.


----------



## theOtherGuy (Dec 27, 2007)

My entry:


----------



## Extreme Coder (Dec 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Tigro @ Dec 27 2007 said:


> Hey, people.. I suggest a little change in the rules. One person can upload one entry - that's good. But doesn't it look strange for you, when a person registered today or yesterday submits his entry..? I don't accuse anyone, but that's not a problem to create, for example, 6 accounts and submit a graphic from each. Changing the rules by adding a point "Only members registered to 24-December 2007 can participate" would make the contest more fair, because then it would be really 1 entry per person - now, it's not a problem to submit more than 1 entry.



You know, you just gave me a certain idea... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just joking


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Tigro @ Dec 27 2007 said:


> Hey, people.. I suggest a little change in the rules. One person can upload one entry - that's good. But doesn't it look strange for you, when a person registered today or yesterday submits his entry..? I don't accuse anyone, but that's not a problem to create, for example, 6 accounts and submit a graphic from each. Changing the rules by adding a point "Only members registered to 24-December 2007 can participate" would make the contest more fair, because then it would be really 1 entry per person - now, it's not a problem to submit more than 1 entry.


But we've already clearly stated in the rules only 1 entry per member... It should be a given that we will check for duplicate accounts - which we will, in more than one way.


----------



## azotyp (Dec 27, 2007)

So many great entries I never gonna win  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , whatever I'm very interrested who will be the winners.
There could be more competitions like that like skinning competition for acekard rpg  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(entries could be usefull for me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ).


----------



## JetBlckHrt (Dec 27, 2007)

Okay, heres my entry.

I only saw the Christmas part of the rules after I made it, so I hope the minor Christmas detail still counts  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway, hope you all like. (notice the clothing and hair are the colours of the logo and website layout.)






Done in Photoshop. took me like 2 days..I'm tired now...

_**edited to make it more Christmas like**_


----------



## azotyp (Dec 27, 2007)

QUOTE(JetBlckHrt @ Dec 27 2007 said:


> Okay, heres my entry.
> 
> I only saw the Christmas part of the rules after I made it, so I hope the minor Christmas detail still countsÂ
> 
> ...



This is very cool, could be skin for nds tokyo trim


----------



## JetBlckHrt (Dec 27, 2007)

rofl, thanks!


----------



## MagNetCZ (Dec 27, 2007)

Ok, here's my entry, it's a pic done in Colors. Maybe I could've done something better in other software but no ideas oh well. Anyway here's a scaled up version which is also my entry:







And here's the colors gallery entry if anyone's interested in how I drew this:
http://colors.brombra.net/details/2233-Ove...S_by_MagNet.php


----------



## redact (Dec 27, 2007)

i love this pic, it should win

http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/7913/entrygbatcqy6.png


----------



## JetBlckHrt (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks so much! seriously, I mean it! I put a lot of effort into this pic, I'm glad people like it.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Dec 27, 2007)

QUOTE(MagNetCZ @ Dec 27 2007 said:


> Ok, here's my entry, it's a pic done in Colors. Maybe I could've done something better in other software but no ideas oh well. Anyway here's a scaled up version which is also my entry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice entry! I like the style and colors.


----------



## x4me2 (Dec 27, 2007)

This is my ENTRY......I lack photo editing skills. This was done in MSpaint. (zoom in on the light pole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

CLICK ON IT


----------



## Tigro (Dec 27, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Dec 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Tigro @ Dec 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, people.. I suggest a little change in the rules. One person can upload one entry - that's good. But doesn't it look strange for you, when a person registered today or yesterday submits his entry..? I don't accuse anyone, but that's not a problem to create, for example, 6 accounts and submit a graphic from each. Changing the rules by adding a point "Only members registered to 24-December 2007 can participate" would make the contest more fair, because then it would be really 1 entry per person - now, it's not a problem to submit more than 1 entry.
> ...


I hope so. But if someone creates an account on his buddy's computer (or uses really good proxy), it's quite impossible to check whose account it is.


----------



## masdeeper (Dec 27, 2007)

what are my chances ?


----------



## JBates (Dec 27, 2007)

heres my entry.  Good luck to everyone.
[link in case it doesn't show up]


----------



## masdeeper (Dec 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Tigro @ Dec 27 2007 said:


> I hope so. But if someone creates an account on his buddy's computer (or uses really good proxy), it's quite impossible to check whose account it is.


I agree


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Little @ Dec 27 2007 said:


> Darn it, I wasn't on holiday right now (and away from the bulk of my wardrobe), I'd take a picture of myself in my GBATemp Tshirt and female santa costume =(
> 
> Instant winnage
> 
> ...


We have our methods


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 27, 2007)

There's some very good entries guys, keep them coming


----------



## MagNetCZ (Dec 27, 2007)

QUOTE(mercluke @ Dec 27 2007 said:


> i love this pic, it should win
> 
> http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/7913/entrygbatcqy6.png



It sure is nice... but there's just as much xmas in it as one DS screen can handle. As a picture in general it's really lovely tho.


----------



## GBA_Temper (Dec 27, 2007)

thinking of a way to win me a TopToY humm maybe be back later gotta scratch my head on this one lol..This would be great because my Christmas wasn't so great lol..


----------



## GamerzInc (Dec 27, 2007)

Update. changed my pic (pg. 16), well actually drew this one. (took awhile) Now it should be more Christmassy


----------



## Zarkz (Dec 27, 2007)

Hope I win, Its sort of crazy!


----------



## WeaponXxX (Dec 27, 2007)

Well here we go....first off...sorry for the size of my entry...it was much longer and I had to cut out...like mad amount of scenes... I had a huge pirate ship flying in the sky being pulled by reindeer...I hired Johnny Depp to play Costello and Orlando Bloom to play Shaun....then the pirate ship explodes ... I spent mad loot on the pyrotechnics.... I also hired ILM to add all special effects... unfortunately their rendition was like 8.4 gigs...so I ended up reshooting all the scenes myself and came up with this:

*PLEASE GIVE IMAGE TIME TO LOAD*


----------



## Chotaz (Dec 27, 2007)

here goes my attemp of some kinda christmas postal...






feedback please


----------



## md324 (Dec 28, 2007)

this one is bad. remaking....


----------



## Chopders (Dec 28, 2007)

Here's my entry to the contest. Hope you enjoy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, the guy on the pic is me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Merry Christmas and happy new year


----------



## chewy! (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Chopders @ Dec 27 2007 said:


> Here's my entry to the contest. Hope you enjoyÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And to quote Bradley Nowell - "I didn't know she had the GI Joe kung fu grip!"  

uh yeah, nice.


----------



## paolo90 (Dec 28, 2007)

Here's my entry:





A higher resolution version is available here: http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/1444/flashmejokews7.jpg

I sure hope my entry is win-worthy already, hehe.

*Edit, just noticed it was Christmas when I joined GBATemp, hehe... December 25, 2006.


----------



## Zim05 (Dec 28, 2007)

Ive been in the DS Flashcard scene for over a whole year now and have tried to buy a flashcard many times but my dad is scared about buying online so I didn't get one for Christmas even though it was the on the top of my list.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But this competition has given me hope of still being able to get one!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So heres my entry  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









From all the entries posted so far I know I definitely don't have a chance of getting 1st place but I still have hope of possibly getting a second place prize  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merry Christmas Gbatemp!


----------



## leetcakes (Dec 28, 2007)

My Entry:



High-res(PNG):



Spent quite alot of time on it, hope you all tempers like it.
and TY to BushMyster and silverspn for your great support and input





 yous
Check the high-res version, and u will find them all so familiar


----------



## JetBlckHrt (Dec 28, 2007)

Yeah, I thought that maybe I could have one something, but I dont think so anymore, a lot of these are really good!..and mines not Christmasy enough


----------



## redact (Dec 28, 2007)

@shaunj66,
if its not too much trouble then once the compo is over if i dont get a prize then can you pm me my position in th comp and out of how many entries there were, only if its not too much trouble


----------



## JetBlckHrt (Dec 28, 2007)

I edited my entry on page 18 to make it more Christmasy!


----------



## Sanoblue (Dec 28, 2007)

Deleted and Edited My last Entry and Did some MAJOR Revamping to it... Was alot of fun  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The DSTT box Was fun to recreate  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is my *FINAL ENTRY*





Comments and Questions Appreciated.

Title: Dreaming of a White DSTT Christmas


----------



## hankchill (Dec 28, 2007)

Shaun, I think this thread is getting a little out of hand. There's too many comments when there should be entries, and people are editing their entries and then making a new post, instead of editing their original post. I don't think they understand is that you guys go through the pages and pick out all the entries, and might find it a bit of a pain to see 3 threads of an entry that was edited 3 times.

I'm loving these entries and would like to see more while keeping the chatter down to practically nothing. Just my opinion.


----------



## Anakir (Dec 28, 2007)

My entry:





I hope it's not too big. I might change/edit it if I come up with a new idea.


----------



## Sanoblue (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE(hankchill @ Dec 28 2007 said:


> Shaun, I think this thread is getting a little out of hand. There's too many comments when there should be entries, and people are editing their entries and then making a new post, instead of editing their original post. I don't think they understand is that you guys go through the pages and pick out all the entries, and might find it a bit of a pain to see 3 threads of an entry that was edited 3 times.
> 
> I clearly removed my last post to say it was reposted on page 20
> 
> ...



Yea i agree... an admin needs to go through and delete the chatter...  this post included

either that or someone can go through and get all the OFFICIAL entries and load them into one Zip or something so the Judges can get on Skype and talk about them while viewing them together...


----------



## ZombeX (Dec 28, 2007)

HI 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm new, but don't think that i joined this forum because of this competition.
I created short animated story about creating logo of gba temp and this is my entry:






Sorry for my english and i hope you will like it.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 28, 2007)

hey zombex what did you use to make that ?


----------



## ZombeX (Dec 28, 2007)

Photoshop 9.0 CS and some sprites + pics
Is there any problem?
I don't think we should chat here.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 28, 2007)

no i was just wondering it looks good :-)


----------



## The Immersion (Dec 28, 2007)

My entry, merry Christmas everyone  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









if only i had more spare time  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 o well.


----------



## 346L3 (Dec 29, 2007)

My DS Lite has a very SPECIAL feature  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Edit: Added something new




Made using ms paint, photoshop, and imageready.


----------



## BionicC (Dec 29, 2007)

Here's my entry:

http://img175.imageshack.us/img175/2590/bionicchj9.gif






(~700K animated GIF)

Possibly a tad too UK-centric but never mind...

(Edited to actually put the image in as per the rules...)


----------



## variabletiming (Dec 29, 2007)

My Entry.  Enjoy.


----------



## Urvan (Dec 29, 2007)

Success! I managed to finish this before the deadline! Hope you guys like it. :3


----------



## test84 (Dec 29, 2007)

Please accept this as my entry and ignore the last ones.





*Note that I added Stars, sparkles and Holly instead of old pacman's cherry*


----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 29, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Dec 28 2007 said:


> Please accept this as my entry and ignore the last one.



why didn't you edit your last entry??

and what's up with the non-christmas themes, some of them are just only gbatemp themes?


----------



## JPH (Dec 29, 2007)

Well, my last two entries just ain't gonna cut it. It looks like folks like GIF entries...
Merry Chuckmas GBAtemp! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Edit:
There are a few different ways to make these - I recommend using Animation Shop 3  and Photoshop.

Edit 2:
Made it more GBAtemp-y and Christmassy...sorta


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Dec 29, 2007)

This is my official entry:


----------



## test84 (Dec 29, 2007)

Please accept this as my entry and ignore the last ones.





*Note that I added Stars, sparkles and Holly instead of old pacman's cherry.
?And the SCORE is the date I joined here.
Also note instead of cherry as bonus for Pacman, we have Holly!*

EDIT: added mirror http://img181.imageshack.us/my.php?image=g...st10copybz9.jpg


----------



## md324 (Dec 29, 2007)

Here's my entry. Hope you guys enjoy it. 
Note that the wings are different.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Everything on the picture is done in 3D MAX and Carrara 6 except the ornaments which were done in PhotoShop. 
Have a happy new year everyone!

*TITLE: Winged Templangelo*









For bigger image please click here

EDIT: Did a little revision.


----------



## redact (Dec 29, 2007)

QUOTE(BionicC @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> Here's my entry:
> 
> http://img175.imageshack.us/img175/2590/bionicchj9.gif
> 
> ...







wtf does that have to do with christmas, or anything for that matter


----------



## cubin' (Dec 29, 2007)

Some really good entries gbatemp bros! I don't really need a flashcart so I won't enter, even though I wouldn't win anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I especially like the one with the chickens (I


----------



## bluebright (Dec 29, 2007)

My entry is a reminder that there's more than 1 hemisphere.


----------



## Urvan (Dec 29, 2007)

QUOTE(bluebright @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> My entry is a reminder that there's more than 1 hemisphere.



TRUTH.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 29, 2007)

nice joke ahhhhhhhhhhh XD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






QUOTE(Giangsta @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> Here's my entry:
> 
> I hope this isn't too rude for anyones taste
> 
> ...



gud joke aaahhhhh XD


----------



## Golds (Dec 29, 2007)

Here is my submission:


----------



## Kenna (Dec 29, 2007)

Heres mine:


----------



## Little (Dec 30, 2007)

This is my entry.........
*fingers crossed*
I took this picture just for this btw, its sunny cos im on holiday *nods*





edit: opps, put in the thumbnail not the real thing.


----------



## Lookie401 (Dec 30, 2007)

Here's "our" entry... ^^;


----------



## Icarus (Dec 30, 2007)

Here you go. I call this one "GBATemp is a lie". It's not like I'm going to win but I had this neat idea. I'm showing you guys GBATemp from my Wii, PSP, DS and Laptop !! The Christmas theme would be my Santa hat. Sorry, I don't really celebrate Xmas so I couldn't find anything else. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy !!


----------



## Banger (Dec 30, 2007)

Not that great but I wanted to enter something before it was to late and if I did not do this I probably would have put it off again.


----------



## Chewy954 (Dec 30, 2007)

my entry =]

took some time since I haven't used photoshop in months XD, I hope I win, can really use it =].

wish it was crisper but gif's like to make things grainy =[


----------



## JPH (Dec 30, 2007)

I edited mine back in...though it lacks a bit of Christmas spirit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Keep 'em comin'!

Good luck everyone, they look good


----------



## Veho (Dec 30, 2007)

*HRTH*














My brother, me, winter, snow, and HRTH   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And as a side-note, 
PH34R











See the entire *Tale of HRTH, here.*






EDIT: Backup image on Imageshack. Tinypic is acting up.


----------



## idan2008 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hellow my name is idan and im new here  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this is my picture for the competiton:


----------



## enarky (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Icarus @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> Here you go. I call this one "GBATemp is a lie". [...]


I'm still collecting evidence, but I, too, think this whole mythical GBATemp site doesn't exist at all. It is a conspiration to waste our time by th... hrthrthrthrthrthrthrthrthrthrth. hrthrthrthrthrth. hrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrth!


----------



## DooDoo? (Dec 30, 2007)

So this is my post - MINE MINE MINE

I just loaded the GBATemp site on the browser, but on the original picture you were not able to see it, so i had to do it manually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*Obey your teacher!*





PS: I hate snow - it's cold and wet *_*

PPS: I hope you know how terrible it was to me to go out of the house in my holidays .... I prefere being in and do nothing to being out ^^


----------



## Feels Good Man (Dec 30, 2007)

I think I should start on mine >___<

lol

I probably wont


----------



## Tjharwin (Dec 30, 2007)

You Americans must be lucky, there's no snow over here in England. There hasn't been since last February.


----------



## Icarus (Dec 30, 2007)

There isn't any snow here, who told you that?


----------



## superlars (Dec 30, 2007)

thats mine


----------



## Salamantis (Dec 30, 2007)

I just came back from Cuba, so I had a short amount of time to work on it, but I find it very cute.






That is my entry into the contest. I hope I win! Happy Holidays to everyone!


----------



## mastalee (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi
here my entry...


----------



## Crescent (Dec 30, 2007)

You know what they say about big pants
Big DS Phats


----------



## HellShade (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## masdeeper (Dec 30, 2007)

*Please be patient while the JPG load*
This is a new version
Thank You


----------



## ChickenisTasty (Dec 30, 2007)

Here is my entry:






Backup Link


----------



## Arc (Dec 30, 2007)

Enjoy the holidays gang!


----------



## Psyfira (Dec 30, 2007)

There's some awesome entries in this thread, the house decorated in Lites is pure genius


----------



## lawiince (Dec 30, 2007)

Here is my entry. 
Hope u guys like it.


----------



## Whizz (Dec 30, 2007)

Nothing to special, but it was fun to make


----------



## MVBDX (Dec 30, 2007)

For Mii (!) :





Edited !


----------



## juks (Dec 30, 2007)

My Entry:




(Bigger Version)

THIS IS ART!


----------



## lolsjoel (Dec 30, 2007)

Here we go! Enjoy!






Behold!  The GBAtemp community holiday Polaroid!  It's a thing of beauty isn't it?  

Things I want to point out about the picture under the spoiler!  
* Obviously, we've got the GBAtemp Christmas tree from last year.  Thanks .TakaM and everyone that made it!
* A picture of my cat pooping in the toilet is graciously hung above the fireplace.
* Mudkip and Bidoof Christmas lights.  So beautiful and heart warming!
* Phoenix Wright plushie doll!  Just for YOU!
* Nativity scene on the mantle because that's what it's all about...
* My Christmas list: NDS, DSTT, POKEMANS, PEACE
* HRTH stocking (much larger than BRah!) receiving Stephen Hawkings Wheel Chair 2.
* BRah! stocking receiving Luigi plushie.
* On the Christmas tree: I love the headshot of Bill Cosby and the penis drawn on the DS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* DS screens are exchanging presents.
* Link fishing in to GROG!

Now that I've edited and updated my picture about 10 times, I think I'll say that's it!  I'm really quite happy with what I've created here.  Sure it lacks the polish of some people's entries (which are very impressive) but I think there's a lot of stuff hidden in there that just about anybody could crack a smile looking at it!  To competition!


----------



## Extreme Coder (Dec 30, 2007)

BTW, I want to remind some of you guys that you are forgetting that the entry HAS to be BOTH GBATemp themed, and Christmas/Winter themed(from the rules in the  first page) Just reminding you


----------



## bunnybreaker (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(opnr2000 @ Dec 26 2007 said:


> This is my Entry!
> Good luck all and happy holidays!



Ok, sorry to increase the chatter factor in this thread. This also isn't very like me, but I just have to express how much I love that girls legs, damn, they are too nice!

(sorry, again)


----------



## vinnick (Dec 30, 2007)

My overboard entry but it's too late to change it =_="


----------



## TheSabin (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## Extreme Coder (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(vinnick @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> My overboard entry but it's too late to change it =_="



I like your entry, very creative!


----------



## TGBoy (Dec 30, 2007)

Finally finished. Phew!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This is my entry.
Gr8 entries! Hope mine is good enough to compete



Hand drawn on paper and scanned. Coloring and effects in GIMP.
Just a beginner at GIMP and I am beginning to like it


----------



## Bri (Dec 30, 2007)

-Bri


----------



## kokost (Dec 30, 2007)

Guess I'll give this a shot. I don't have a scanner... so I had to resort to using a digital camera.


----------



## grisser (Dec 30, 2007)

My entry


----------



## Tigro (Dec 30, 2007)

OK.. Here's my entry - poem as well as snowman, animated snow and everything else is my work - I did it all myself. So - here it is:





(The animation is quite "fat", so loading might take a while. If the snow doesn't fall smoothly, then the animation isn't loaded -  so wait and let the animation load 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## MagNetCZ (Dec 30, 2007)

The closer we're to the deadline the better entries we get. It's just slightly annoying I wanted to get a prize too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Keep 'em coming anyway.


----------



## Shuny (Dec 30, 2007)

Here is my GBATemp background 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (1680x1050)


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 30, 2007)

*^^^ My Entry... ^^^

It's a little christmas-card-esqe painting I whipped up with some art materials I had left from last term. Whenever I think Christmas art, I think of sentimental, majestic paintings. I believe my message to the GBAtemp community is conveyed quite nicely. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way, don't ever use a scanner for paintings... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (some white textured paint is merged with the white bristol paper [see: Candy Cane, Hat Puff Ball, Sleeve Cuff], yuck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Below is the full sized version with clearer visuals of the textures within the paint and whatnot...





Happy Holidays!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## leinad (Dec 30, 2007)

Hell... Since my Brother needs a flash card and I saw this, I was happy, but after an hour of thinking I had over 100 Ideas...
- 50% Because theyve didnt made it through the requirements...
- 5% Because I hadn't the materials (?)
- 30% Because I hadn't enough Painting Skills 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...

Then after building more than an hour and being depressive because everythink looks a bit shitty compared with the nice looking Pics in that therad, this was the best... (I Think...)






Spoiler because its 1280x1024







For those who don't understand the meaning... (Hell... It's a bit strange x_x At the first view it maybe looks like I've just throw everithink Gaming-Related I have onto my chair)

"XMas"(Symbolized as the 'nice' hand painted thinks on the paper) + "Gaming"(Symbolized ad the games)
=
Nintendo DS [ Upper screen an Christmas Tree (="XMas") , Lower Screen GBATemp (="Gaming") ]

I hope I have a chance against the Photoshop Skills of the others


----------



## FrEEz902 (Dec 30, 2007)

Gah, i have a good idea to make one, but i'm too lazy i.i. I think i'll make one tomorrow.

P.S. How EXACTLY do i post it so that it's fullview ._.? 

[ IMG][ url=direct link to uploaded image][ /IMG][ /URL]

Or what :S


----------



## JPH (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(FrEEz902 @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> Gah, i have a good idea to make one, but i'm too lazy i.i. I think i'll make one tomorrow.
> 
> P.S. How EXACTLY do i post it so that it's fullview ._.?
> 
> ...



To post an image:

[ IMG ] http://www.xs.to/blahblahblah.png [ /IMG ]

If it's too large, use a [ Spoiler ] [ /Spoiler ] tag.

If you need further help, PM me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Edit:
"Too large", as in - takes a lot of space up on this page


----------



## FrEEz902 (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH @ Dec 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(FrEEz902 @ Dec 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Gah, i have a good idea to make one, but i'm too lazy i.i. I think i'll make one tomorrow.
> ...



I see, thanks


----------



## noONE (Dec 30, 2007)

So.. after 6h+ work me and my sis finally finished this artwork done by Lego pieces.
( it took quite a while mainly due to lack of pieces so we really had to pick what we had available and also search quite some time for the pieces we wanted)
Was quite some time ago I built Lego, but we both had fun doing it, and we can only hope to get a reward for doing this *hint DSTT hint*

***THIS IS MY ENTRY***





(Sorry for the old and dusty lego pieces, but.. they are really old so it should be understandable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



also.. that grey on the hat-"ball" is there on the original gbatemp guys hat too if u zoom in enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just so you don't wonder why it's grey there..)



oh, and btw here are some other pics i had to choose from:


Spoiler



Topdown view of the Lego:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Close up of the hrth guy


----------



## phantastic91 (Dec 31, 2007)

OMG the lego one is sooooo coool!!!!!!!


----------



## noONE (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I really wanted to do something special.. but couldn't think of anything.. then i came to think of " OH, Right! i got all that Lego under my bed! let's do something , *Calls sisters name* *gets started on that lego* "


----------



## FrEEz902 (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(noONE @ Dec 31 2007 said:


> So.. after 6h+ work me and my sis finally finished this artwork done by Lego pieces.
> ( it took quite a while mainly due to lack of pieces so we really had to pick what we had available and also search quite some time for the pieces we wanted)
> Was quite some time ago I built Lego, but we both had fun doing it, and we can only hope to get a reward for doing this *hint DSTT hint*
> 
> ...




You have free time on your hands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pretty good, i like the 3D antennas


----------



## TaeK (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(noONE @ Dec 31 2007 said:


> So.. after 6h+ work me and my sis finally finished this artwork done by Lego pieces.
> ( it took quite a while mainly due to lack of pieces so we really had to pick what we had available and also search quite some...
> ...
> ...



Winner, right there.


----------



## FrEEz902 (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Bri @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> -Bri




Wow, this is amazing.

But Wow, you joined the forum just to POST THIS, not so amazing :/


----------



## bluebright (Dec 31, 2007)

I 1up noONE's entry. That's a winner right there.


----------



## MarioMan123 (Dec 31, 2007)

Here is my entry. I hope you like it GBA TEMP and hav a merry Christmas!....


----------



## Feels Good Man (Dec 31, 2007)

BLEEEHHH... scanning my pic really ruins it. Anyone know how to reduce the scanner light brightness because it really washes out the colours


----------



## Bri (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(FrEEz902 @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> Wow, this is amazing.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> ...



Thanks JPH!  Great site!

-Bri


----------



## leonheart_a (Dec 31, 2007)

heres my entry:





i really do hope i at least get top 20, i spent all day working on it and making it into a gif, and yes it does look tacky, in the end i thought it would of give a nice effect!

by the way you have to click it(incase ya didnt know  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and also have be patient it will load up


----------



## JPH (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(FrEEz902 @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> But Wow, you joined the forum just to POST THIS, not so amazing :/



It's good way to bring in new members!
Why don't you welcome him, instead?

Welcome to the forums, Bri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Guys, keep 'em comin', ain't got much time left!


----------



## leonheart_a (Dec 31, 2007)

well it didnt work how i wanted it to,how do i show the image on the forum?isnt it like


----------



## noONE (Dec 31, 2007)

yepp you put the IMG tag "around" it and the URL to the image in the middle

( [ IMG]http://THE_URL.SOMETHING[/IMG ]    , without spaces )


----------



## Feels Good Man (Dec 31, 2007)

Delete Post please


----------



## chava (Dec 31, 2007)

Here's my entry.
I read this just today, so hope noone had this idea before.

Anyway, merry xmas for all of you!!!

(Click on the thubnail for bigger image)





Direct link: http://img169.imageshack.us/my.php?image=s...lo1copiaoi0.jpg


----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(jester13 @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> My Entry
> 
> w/e. Until I know how to make it look like the actually image I drew, here's mine >__>.
> 
> ...



i like it, very nice.

with all these amazing images i think i'm out of the competition.

mine is on page 8, check it out.


----------



## Nullkill (Dec 31, 2007)

My official entry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Image Location: Click Here


----------



## nigel984 (Dec 31, 2007)

I got a DS for Christmas this year! So why not share it with everyone as my competition entry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I dont have a flashcart so I had to use Pictochat for the following pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Kudos to the other posters on their excellent entries! And thanks GBAtemp for the reliable reviews and scene info for as long as I can remember.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok, here's my not so inspired entry, hope y'all like it.

(Note to the judges: click the pic to see the 1024x768 version)






Some of the entries so far are seriously awesome. I thought there was more time for the contest so I hadn't thought about it much, oh well.

Good luck everybody!


----------



## iwanpompier (Dec 31, 2007)

Here's my entry


----------



## Talaria (Dec 31, 2007)

Yah only 7hrs and 44 mins till New Years (for me). Some of the entries i have seen so far are amazing. I hope my last minute attempt will...err...will..I don't know but oh well. Good luck everyone


----------



## D-Trogh (Dec 31, 2007)

Darn nice drawings..
Well.. Since I have a new tablet.. I tried something!!
This is NOT my entry (entry = some pages back), I just want to get your opinion.. click
It's the sadest day in GBA Temp's life XD

BTW, think I go to bed now.. [Local time: 04:21 | DEC 31]
Else I won't be able to be awake on NewYears-eve XD


----------



## Rayder (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm hoping a noob wins this contest.   They deserve to win a alot1 card more than us veterans, IMO . 


I purposely refuse to provide an entry because I feel only noobs deserve the prize. I already have a slot1 and slot2 card, so I'm good.

I do this to help the noobs.   I don't want to take away from the people who don't already have both s1 and s2 cards already.

That's just the way I am!


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(jester13 @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> My Entry
> 
> w/e. Until I know how to make it look like the actually image I drew, here's mine >__>.
> 
> ...


----------



## golden (Dec 31, 2007)

My entry is really 2 images that are supposed to be one big image side by side but I chopped them in two so it wouldn't be so huge.






Whether I win anything or not, GBATemp really made me happy by doing such a spirited and fun contest during the warm and fuzzy holiday season.
This year, GBATemp >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Santa in my book.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Direct link to images. 1st image and 2nd image.

Edit: Fused the pictures. First one is on top and second one is under it. Link to final fused picture here.


----------



## ben_r_ (Dec 31, 2007)

Okay, here is my submission to the contest. Took about four hours AFTER finally deciding what to do...

Hope you guys like it and I HOPE ITS ONE OF THE WINNERS!!!


----------



## Feels Good Man (Dec 31, 2007)

AW dammit >___________>

okok i'll get it fixed


----------



## Feels Good Man (Dec 31, 2007)

Updated entry ^__^

Fixed colouring so the colours are much more vibrant thus is prettier =D





Anyone like? lol

EDIT - Here's a direct link to the pic. It's smaller too if that above image is too large: My Entry


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 31, 2007)

haha, jester, I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Spoiler Tags: [ spoiler ]blahblahblah[ /spoiler ] (eliminate the spaces)

(It won't show up when you preview the post but it will show up when you actually post it)


----------



## wiithepeople (Dec 31, 2007)

what Martin said except take out the spaces in "[ spoiler ]" and [ /spoiler]

Ontopic: Wow these entries are looking great! We've got some talented artists/computer artists here. Unfortunately, I'm not good at either real art or computer art, so I'll just stand by and watch. Anyways I've got an r4 and it does all I need, all I really need is a faster microSD so I can play PoR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . IMO the ppl who don't have a flashcart (or have something like the DS-X 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) should be the ones who get the prizes.


----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(wii_will_rule @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> what Martin said except take out the spaces in "[ spoiler ]" and [ /spoiler]
> 
> Ontopic: Wow these entries are looking great! We've got some talented artists/computer artists here. Unfortunately, I'm not good at either real art or computer art, so I'll just stand by and watch. Anyways I've got an r4 and it does all I need, all I really need is a faster microSD so I can play PoR
> 
> ...



Amen. well i have a slot-2 but i really want a slot-1.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Dec 31, 2007)

Wait actually how do you make a thumbnail thing?

thanks ^__^


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 31, 2007)

My R4 is failing, and I can't take it apart without breaking the entire case... Although I do have a backup G6 cart my 2GB micro will go to waste because it will then have no use.


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(jester13 @ Dec 31 2007 said:


> Wait actually how do you make a thumbnail thing?
> 
> thanks ^__^


I just uploaded the full-sized, original image to *imageshack.ushttp://www.imageshack.us*http://www.imageshack.us and afterwords, you're given a ton of different links. There's a description next to each link, look for "Link to Thumbnail for Forums" or something like that. Copy and paste that url in the


----------



## Urza (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Dec 30 2007, 10:06 PM)]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xs.to is superior.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 31, 2007)

i cant wait for this contest to end !


----------



## Seraph (Dec 31, 2007)

Here's mine.


----------



## zxc2 (Dec 31, 2007)

this is mine, merry xmas from sega and nintendo


----------



## masdeeper (Dec 31, 2007)

i updated my msg on page 23


----------



## mice R nice ~(_& (Dec 31, 2007)

This took a while, very detailed...






AND


----------



## hot_madras (Dec 31, 2007)

My son the DS fan.  He doesn't know what to do with it, but boy does he like mashing those buttons


----------



## drsteiner (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi everyone!

This is my monkey and he loves Mario.







happy new year


----------



## Pici (Dec 31, 2007)

Please see full size !


----------



## GrayFox Cap (Dec 31, 2007)

Here's me and my cousin hanging out on Christmas Eve.  Happy Holidays everyone and have a great New Year's Eve party night!


----------



## bertalizer (Dec 31, 2007)

Ubisoft's newest release  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












My best wishes to all GBAtempers!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 31, 2007)

here is my 1:




little bit crappy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



just made it today  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p.s 
click on the picture to make it bigger


----------



## lookout (Dec 31, 2007)

I been here so long ~ never enter an competition before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here mine... just in time!





My LCD Design and coding interface PC...



Good luck everyone!


----------



## Tigro (Dec 31, 2007)

OK.. I've changed a little my entry on the 24th page (poem is still the same, but I've added a Santa's cap to snowman and falling snow, so the graphic is now animated). 

Only 7 hours to the New Year in Poland, so only 8 to the end of the competition!


----------



## Feels Good Man (Dec 31, 2007)

Fixed my entry. It's ALOT better now. Better colours.

Edit ver, pg 26


----------



## Danieluz (Dec 31, 2007)

*My Entry*


----------



## *Elisa87* (Dec 31, 2007)

Hello all!
I'm Elisa and i'm from Italy!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This is my picture (the ds is freeze...brrr!!!):







Happy new year at everyone and good playing!


----------



## md324 (Dec 31, 2007)

Why is my image disappearing after a few hours?
It's on pg 21. Can you guys see it? Or it's just me?


----------



## benchma®k (Dec 31, 2007)

I did think about making an entry..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but then i saw this:






   .....   :'( 




QUOTE(bunnybreaker @ Dec 31 2007 said:


> Good luck b breaker, you get my vote!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## benchma®k (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(md324 @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> *TITLE: Winged Templangelo*
> 
> For bigger image please click here



@ md324: I can only see it if i click the link buddy.. hang on though.......,






edit: quote my post and use the code i just used


----------



## md324 (Dec 31, 2007)

@ BenchMark

Thanks for replying so fast.
Funny....
I changed it into a thumbnail. Hope it will work.


----------



## Tijuana George (Dec 31, 2007)

I really need a slot-1 card. As you can see, my pullover-reindeer are getting more and more annoyed with my Supercard SD.


----------



## euphemism (Dec 31, 2007)

Now fixing scanner....I hope I can get it working in time to submit my entry.... :'(


----------



## SkH (Dec 31, 2007)

Oooo I can Post My Entry?? :S

I Just Got My Idea!!!


----------



## debaser (Dec 31, 2007)

this is my entry from the south of the world.
happy holidays GBAtempers!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



feliz navidad!






updated to final version


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Dec 31, 2007)

Here's mine, I call it "Santa's Judgement."

A lot of these entries are really creative and awesome, much better than mine...Good luck to all!


----------



## quinterrya (Dec 31, 2007)

Here's my entry. I thought it was a cool idea, lol.


----------



## lolsjoel (Dec 31, 2007)

quinterrya, you need to add something HOLIDAY themed for your entry to be valid.


----------



## FrankSinatra (Dec 31, 2007)

Hooray for sleep deprivation.  Or something like that.


----------



## quinterrya (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(bobitos @ Dec 31 2007 said:


> quinterrya, you need to add something HOLIDAY themed for your entry to be valid.



thanks for the info, bobitos. i will edit my entry and post.


----------



## debaser (Dec 31, 2007)

i`ve update my entry in the page 28.
thank, good luck to me!!!
bye


----------



## ZzzZilla (Dec 31, 2007)

Okay, I've got my entry done. My original idea was for a song on the "12 days of Christmas", but that was already done. Spent the last few hours rushing this out, hope you guys like it!

Jingle Temp (sang to the tune of Jingle Bells)






And in case anyone has problems viewing the above .gif, here's one optimized for the web.
http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i235/Zzz...mp-xmas-web.gif

P.S: Please ignore the embarrassing typo for the image title...


----------



## War (Dec 31, 2007)

Eh... here's my crappy entry that I scraped up in a couple of minutes. I haven't been on much, and just recently found out about this contest.






The true GBAtemp Santa.


----------



## Punkrox (Dec 31, 2007)

Here's mine guys. I don't know how to use photoshop so I did a little crafting.

*GBATEMP advent calender! (featuring Spiderman  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )*




Click on thumbnail to enlarge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you all had a nice christmas and happy new years guys!


----------



## OperatorError (Dec 31, 2007)

I had a pretty crumbing holiday, all I got was crap.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow there are some good entries on here! I hope the staff puts em all on one page so we can bask in the glow of the communities hard work!


----------



## quinterrya (Dec 31, 2007)

Post #418 is now modified. I wish all of you the best and happy new years.


----------



## jdg_online (Dec 31, 2007)

heres my entry for the comp. hopefully i win.
click on the picture for larger view.


----------



## blackbunny (Dec 31, 2007)

LMAO


----------



## Talaria (Dec 31, 2007)

Meh it turned out really crap. But the idea sounded good at the time. It's supposed to be a melted GBAtemp snowman due to its summer over in my country. Plus his eyes are made out of carrots yumz. Didn't have enough time to do it up and make the border and text pretty as i have work in 30 mins but oh well. 

Woe is me


----------



## echoblues (Dec 31, 2007)

Merry Christmas GBATemp!!! Here's my entry for the contest! Done entirely in photoshop ^^;;


----------



## SkH (Dec 31, 2007)

OK Now here's My Entry, (althought I didn't planned to this format) but it's a HTM File, so sorry, but I just can't managed to get into a BIIIGG Picture this.

Really sorry. (Any tips?? :S)

But tho' it's still have pictures in it --- The 2007's GBATemp.net picture-collection!!! All of them are a BIG-BIG-BIG Gift under the BIG-BIG-BIG GBATemp.net's Christmas Tree!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (Just figure it under it.)

So that's how much I love GBATemp.net and love being here and wanted to share this as my entry.

So, this is GBATemp.net from my perspective, in the year of 2007.

CLICK HERE TO WATCH MY ENTRY

NOTE: Still UPLOADING!!! It's so huge = 42,32MB, So please wait Just I wanted to post it so I'll not be late. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 I want so much the DSTT!!!!!


----------



## Manuel84 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi guys, this is my "art attack"!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Happy new year!


----------



## noONE (Dec 31, 2007)

@SkH  
is it even allowed to have several images?


----------



## SkH (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(noONE @ Jan 1 2008 said:


> @SkHÂ
> is it even allowed to have several images?


Well I wanted this as a big picture... so just watch at it as a BIG Picture...


----------



## D-Trogh (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy NewYear guys!
Everyone good luck! It's the 1st of January 2008


----------



## ganons (Dec 31, 2007)

Heres my entry, and Good luck everyone and Happy New Yearrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Sanoblue (Jan 1, 2008)

Startin to think my entry isnt gonna have a chance lol


----------



## honeyes (Jan 1, 2008)

this is my entry. i hope i can win ^^ best of luck to all




direct link is here
http://aycu31.webshots.com/image/38150/200...11377023_rs.jpg

sry for the big picture. its over 1000 pixels in width, but its intended to emphasize the art. ^^


----------



## asuri (Jan 1, 2008)

Please upload your image to an online host and post it as a reply in this thread using the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 tags so staff can clearly see entries. Do not just supply a URL.


----------



## ace90099 (Jan 1, 2008)

Merry Christmas


----------



## CrvyloOo (Jan 1, 2008)

there's mine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



at the last minute, of course


----------



## Lancer (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow nice work everyone I'm very impressed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Though it seems like I'm the odd one which didn't make something Christmas related XD

It's 1st January here! Happy Newyear.


----------



## test84 (Jan 1, 2008)

Is it over? I wonder how big guy on first page updated his post but it doesnt say that he updated his post! Admins have pwrs!

*goes to Wonders when winners are determined, where is my Bone?*


----------



## FrEEz902 (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy new years, here's my entry:





This took me about 1 hr to draw, 4 hrs to colour .-.
Now...It's 5 friggin AM and i'm EXTREMELY TI- nhjuuh njnjnjnjnjnj . Sorry, i fell asleep onto my keyboard ._.


----------



## Retal (Jan 1, 2008)

lol, all-nighter. This is my entry.






I hope that you will be able to spot all of the subtle details.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Shadow1w2 enters the fray with the.....

GBATEMPMAS DANCE!





Behold my mighty might of mightieness!

Ginyu Force!!!!!!!

Good luck all and a Happy New Year!


----------



## Danieluz (Jan 1, 2008)

QUOTE(debaser @ Dec 31 2007 said:


> this is my entry from the south of the world.
> happy holidays GBAtempers!Â
> 
> 
> ...



I think this is a winner right here


----------



## Sanoblue (Jan 1, 2008)

happy new year


----------



## yeoshi (Jan 1, 2008)

Here's my entry:






My sister made the orange face during dinner!

Good luck and Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jan 1, 2008)

Mine looks so crappy compared to everyones since mine is Hand Drawn

D=


----------



## nephdj (Jan 1, 2008)

nm its offensive

meh, ok ooops forgot to make it xmas'ey


----------



## nando (Jan 1, 2008)

i registered a while ago but never received a validation email and lord knows how many times i clicked the resend validation button. alas, i retried with a different email address and this is my first post


----------



## Tweeder (Jan 1, 2008)

Here's my official entry into the 2007 Contest. Worked pretty hard on it, hope you guys enjoy it even if I don't win.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rP7wJv7qdnA

Thanks guys! See ya around the forums.

Edited due to me posting the video url instead of the youtube url.

*Update:* Ha, just read the rules. Graphic is required. Don't care really. might be disqualified but still feel the same way for gbatemp! If I can come up with an image in the 12 hours I have left maybe I'll still get an entry.


----------



## Little (Jan 1, 2008)

I believe theres less than 3 hours left now!


----------



## MVBDX (Jan 1, 2008)

Edited post @ page 23

*Happy new year!*


----------



## helpme (Jan 1, 2008)

happy new year guys


----------



## Riku Akiyama (Jan 1, 2008)

Ok...This is getting ridiculous...I think a new rule should be in order...I think that people that JUST registered for this contest shouldn't be allowed to enter. I think that it should be people that have registered at least TWO weeks before this contest. I think thats fair, granted this isn't MY contest, but I mean, COME ON! The last few pages are people that registered TODAY....I think thats a bit unfair considering REAL GBATempers put some extra effort into their Christmas Cheer. Well Thats just my opinion.


----------



## test84 (Jan 1, 2008)

QUOTE(MVBDX @ Jan 1 2008 said:


> Edited post @ page 23
> 
> *Happy new year!*Â



Good LuckH !


----------



## striding (Jan 1, 2008)

QUOTE(Riku Akiyama @ Jan 1 2008 said:


> Ok...This is getting ridiculous...I think a new rule should be in order...I think that people that JUST registered for this contest shouldn't be allowed to enter. I think that it should be people that have registered at least TWO weeks before this contest. I think thats fair, granted this isn't MY contest, but I mean, COME ON! The last few pages are people that registered TODAY....I think thats a bit unfair considering REAL GBATempers put some extra effort into their Christmas Cheer. Well Thats just my opinion.



I totally agree, for all we know people could be making multiple entrys from new accounts to increase their chances of winning.


----------



## Little (Jan 1, 2008)

Believe me, if there are multiple entries from single members via new accounts, the admins/judges will be aware of it and those members will be disqualified. 

These types of contests do encourage new members to join, or members that have only ever lurked to join. Some one might go to their friend, "wow this website is great, they have great news, great contests etc" and the friend might join and want to enter. 

Let's not discriminate against genuine new members. The admins will catch all duplicate entries.


----------



## test84 (Jan 1, 2008)

I think this contest also shows how many active users this site has, since most people if not all, will apply, atleast something.

even Jacob did.

BoneMinkey? he doesnt even knows what Nintendo is.


----------



## psykopat (Jan 1, 2008)

i really love your drawing nando !!! one of the beest entry for me !
but why too many people are making a christmas crib like mine...


----------



## tongyan (Jan 1, 2008)

Here is My entry.. hope its not too over done.. took me a long while

just the thoughts of the wise men as they were presenting the gifts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









too bad it wasnt invented yet though... 

Happy new year people :]


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 1, 2008)

Competition closes in 20 minutes. Anyone out there still finishing their entry had better hurry up and submit it


----------



## test84 (Jan 1, 2008)

When you will announce the Wiinners?


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 1, 2008)

QUOTE(test84 @ Jan 1 2008 said:


> When you will announce the Wiinners?


Some time this evening or afternoon. Possibly even tomorrow. Depends on how many staff are online to vote.


----------



## test84 (Jan 1, 2008)

Please have Ace's vote!


----------



## luigimania (Jan 1, 2008)

My entry.

Click on the thumbnail to view in full so you can see the important text...





Thanks for hosting the comp. It has been fun!

Luigimania


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 1, 2008)

*The Competition is NOW CLOSED*

No more entries will be accepted. Please don't PM me with late entries.

Thanks to all members, old & new for participating. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Winners will be announced sometime soon.

Topic closed.


----------

